# Gaggia Pure



## Scouser (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi, My first post be easy on me

Recently got myself a espresso maker, progressed from cafetiere on to a moka pot and now my Gaggia pure..

Im really getting into this coffee thing, trying to get the perfect cup..

Ive alway used Illy coffee, tried lots of others but always come back to that. When I got my machine it came with some gaggia pods, which were quite good.

I mainly drink a "Long Black" basically an Americano with a double instead of a single shot of espresso. I have tried adding the espresso shots to the hot water, as I heard you lose less crema this way, as opposed to adding hot water to the expresso ? Well so far the coffee is delicious, but im not getting enough crema. Now I see there is an optional "perfect cream filter" Could this have something to do with it ? I have a few other coffees from Whittards to try, but I guess it could be a number of things ?

And if anyone can help with a good americano recipe









Cheers


----------



## Dave H (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi, I'm fairly new to this coffee lark as well, but enjoying it!

I found grinding my own coffee beans rather than using Illy made better coffee with a richer crema.

I bought a Dualit burr gringer for about £60 and it's been well worth the money.


----------



## Dave H (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry, I meant grinder, not gringer!!


----------



## Scouser (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks Dave,

Im starting to realise that grounding your own beans is were its at..


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Grinding your own beans may not always give you better results. It all comes down to how good the grinder is.

Illy beans are often ground well, often better than the results of some of the cheaper home grinders (blade and burr) on the market, but you lose the freshness by not grinding fresh each time.

But, if you're happy that the grinder is up to grinding fine enough then try a selection of coffees from many of the online vendors.

There are 4 good roasters that are members of Coffee Forums UK;

SquareMileCoffee

Hasbean

CoffeeBeanShop

Londinium Espresso

Spend time on each of their sites, reading the reviews, tasting notes and special offers before jumping in and ordering.

You'll be surprised what award-winning coffees are available for less than the cost of a round at the local...


----------



## Blinkinhek (Apr 22, 2009)

Scouser said:


> Hi, My first post be easy on me
> 
> ...I mainly drink a "Long Black" basically an Americano with a double instead of a single shot of espresso. I have tried adding the espresso shots to the hot water...


I have a baby ABS, and in the mornings, when I like a longer coffee, I simply let the pump run longer (so the coffee is 'blonding' (not sure if that is the right term) ... anyway, I get a bigger cup, the crema is there, and tastes super to me!!!!


----------

